# Burl with Resin Atrax



## ssgmeader (Mar 12, 2015)

@lathemaster Thanks for the blanks I'm finally putting them to use!.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice looking "Worthless Wood" blank.

Les


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 13, 2015)

That is a sweet looking pen !!! Nice casting and finish


----------



## lathemaster (Mar 13, 2015)

ssgmeader said:


> @lathemaster Thanks for the blanks I'm finally putting them to use!.
> 
> View attachment 73577 View attachment 73578 View attachment 73574 View attachment 73575 View attachment 73576





ssgmeader said:


> @lathemaster Thanks for the blanks I'm finally putting them to use!.
> 
> View attachment 73577 View attachment 73578 View attachment 73574 View attachment 73575 View attachment 73576


I love it. Thanks for the shout out!


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 13, 2015)

Great looking pen Adrian


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

Holy smokes!! Those came out sweet!!!


----------



## lathemaster (Mar 13, 2015)

Just to let folks know I have a large quantity of that same cherry burl ready to cast.
Give me a shout and let's make a deal.

Mike


----------

